# Chaos Zelot



## Axarax (1. März 2007)

Dies ist die Offizielle-HP wo man Informationen zum Zeloten bekommt.
http://www.warhammeronline.com/german/game...eers/Zealot.php



> Du musst deine Verbündeten auf die Schlacht vorbereiten und darauf achten, dass du ihre Male angebracht hast oder, je nach Notwendigkeit, andere an ihnen anbringst. Außerdem musst du offensiv denken und wenn möglich deine Vorboten nutzen.


Erinnert mich ziemlich an das Paladin-Gameplay.
Also möchte ich mit euch eine Runde diskutieren ob der Zelot der neue Dark-Paladin ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Also nicht der Pala des Lichts sondern der Pala der Schatten -> Chaos halt.

Der Zelot könnte auch eine Mischung aus Paladin-Schamane sein:



> Der Zelot arbeitet mit Symbolen. Er kanalisiert die Kräfte seiner Meister durch Fetische und Totems und kann diese Symbole des Chaos an Freund und Feind anbringen. Die an chaostreuen Anhängern angebrachten Zeichen nennt man Male und sie können einem eine Vielzahl neuer Fähigkeiten verleihen. Die an des Zelots Feinden angebrachten Zeichen nennt man Vorboten und sie verursachen anhaltende Leiden.



Dazu muss ich aber glaube ich sagen, dass der Zelot an sich eine ganz eigene Klasse ist, sonst hätten WAR entwickler sicher den Namen Paladin / Schamane übernommen.
Denn dies wäre keineswegs Namen-Klau denn Paladin und SChamane sind allgemeine Wörter, die keineswegs von Blizzard erfunden Wurden (Ich erinnere nur an Neverwinter Nights-Paladine) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich will in diesem Thread mit euch lediglich diskutieren, ob der Zelot vom Gameplay an Paladin / Schamane ERINNERN KÖNNTE! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Desweiteren möchte ich fragen, ob wir noch andere Zeloten unter uns haben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

-Axarax-


----------



## Arlyon (1. März 2007)

Finde nicht dass man es mit dem Pala vergleichbar is, denn es steht auch dass er keinerlei Rüstung trägt. Klare Schlussforderung man kann sich nicht wie ein Pala in die Bresche stürzen.

Aber anhand der anderen Fertigkeiten würde ich ganz klar sagen dass der Zelot Schamane/Hexer und ein kleinwenig Paladin ist. Andere mögen das anders sehen, aber ich sehs so^^



Gruss Arlyon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Axarax (1. März 2007)

Stimmt die Rüstungssache lässt echt den Pala aussen vor.
Ok also eher Ein Schamane vll. Druide 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Oda auch einfach nur ein Zelot? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



-Axa-


----------



## splen (1. März 2007)

> Ok also eher Ein Schamane vll. Druide
> Oda auch einfach nur ein Zelot?



Ich denke, du triffst den Nagel auf den Kopf. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ein Zelot ist ein Zelot ist ein Zelot 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Anfangs hatte ich spontan an den WoW-Hexenmeister gedacht, aber da er seine Fähigkeiten auch zum Verstärken/Heilen der Gruppe einsetzt, passt das ja eigentlich auch gar nicht. Der Style im Ganzen erinnert auch sehr an Voodoo-Kult und ich denke, dass es das wohl am ehesten trifft. Und da ich bisher noch keine Voodoo-Priester in MMORPGs gesehen habe, ist der Zelot wohl einfach ein Zelot 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WarNuts (1. März 2007)

Hört doch mal auf WAR mit WOW zu vergleichen.
Da ist absolut kein Vergleich drin.

Ach was solls.... gecheckt wird das sowieso nie.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## XonY (1. März 2007)

ich denk mal es wird sowas wie ein Totenbeschwörer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## splen (1. März 2007)

Elke schrieb:


> Hört doch mal auf WAR mit WOW zu vergleichen.
> Da ist absolut kein Vergleich drin.
> 
> Ach was solls.... gecheckt wird das sowieso nie.
> ...



Nur weil jemand versucht, Parallelen im Klassen-Design verschiedener Games zu entdecken, vergleicht man noch lange nicht die Spiele an sich.

Aber was solls .. gecheckt wird das sowieso nie.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Axarax (1. März 2007)

> Nur weil jemand versucht, Parallelen im Klassen-Design verschiedener Games zu entdecken, vergleicht man noch lange nicht die Spiele an sich.



rüschtüüüsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Soo und nun Back2Topic

Fragen:

Welche Aufgaben wird der Zelot haben? --> Supporter?
Womit ist der Zelot zu vergleichen?
Wer von euch wird auch Zelot spielen?

-Axarax-


----------



## splen (2. März 2007)

Was die Devs bisher so geschrieben haben, wirds in WAR kein klassisches Schwarz/Weiss-Denken geben, was die Archetypes betrifft. In gewisser Weise ist jede Klasse mit offensiven und defensiven Fähigkeiten ausgestattet, die man auch alle einsetzen sollte, um das Potential voll auszuspielen.

Das Problem wird nur sein, dass z.B. der Zelot Heilerfähigkeiten haben wird und bisher war es in den Spielen stets so, dass von einem in den Gruppen dann auch genau das verlangt wurde. Dass eine Klasse unter Umständen noch viel mehr kann, wurde oft gar nicht mehr gesehen. Ich befürchte, dass sowas auch dem Zeloten passieren kann.

Wenn es aber wirklich so sein sollte, dass es der ganzen Gruppe an Performance mangelt, wenn der Zelot nicht auch seine offeniven Spells einsetzt, dann wird es ein generelles Umdenken der SPieler erfordern und so etwas kann ich eigentlich nur begrüßen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Klassenbeschreibung hat mich schon angesprochen, da ich eigentlich immer sehr gerne in Gruppen spiele. Der Zelot scheint mir da ein sehr vielseitiger Charakter zu sein.


----------



## Axarax (2. März 2007)

Genau deswegen will ich ja Zeloten spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bin es gewohnt Heiler zu sein und am meisten Spaß macht es auch!
Supporterklassen sind eh immer eine der vielseitigsten.
Also ab gehts WAR - need BETA zum testen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



-Axarax-


----------



## Dânîel-Nefarian-Horde (4. März 2007)

Wahahaha ihr unwissenden in warhammer dem Tablo gibts keine heiler auf seiten des Chaos er ist eher ein Buffer/verstärker aber kein richtiger DMG Dealer ausser sie haben es wieder geändert wie bei den Schwarzorks  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  müssen sehen was Kommt


----------



## Kartoffel (5. März 2007)

es wird nach aussage von Barnet keine Heiler geben die hinten rumstehen und nix anderes machen... also gewöhn dich schon mal dran auch andere Sachen außer Balkenstarren machen zu müssen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Axarax (7. März 2007)

Ochnee Balkenstarren ist aber geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Vorallem wenn du eh schon müde bist und dann 3 Uhr in der Nascht ist oder noch später 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Heiler rulz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber eine Buffer-Klasse stelle ich mir auch ganz lustig vor (zumal die meist nicht soo ganz unimba sind  - siehe Totem-Schami, Paladin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

-Axarax-


----------



## Be'lakor (19. Juni 2007)

also ich habe mal wo gelesen das der Zelot erst angreifen bzw. dem Gegner erst seine Kraft abziehen muss, damit er seine Heil/Unterstützungszauber wirken. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hier mehr zum Zelot:
http://www.warhammeronline.com/german/game...eers/Zealot.php


----------



## Artoros (22. Juni 2007)

für alle diese die es wirklich so toll finden nur und ausschliesslich zu heilen hat paul barnett ne tolle msg: Vorspulen auf 1.50


klick

ach ja nicht auf mich böse sein ich mache euch nur auf das aufmerksam was paul gesagt hat  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Corenn (7. September 2007)

Also was ich bis jetzt vom Zeloten mitbekommen habe, lässt mich vermuten, dass an dieser Klasse noch geschraubt wird (werden muss).

Aber k.a. wie es im Endgame aussehen wird.


----------



## Succubie (25. November 2007)

also der zelot verkörpert all das was für Tzeentch-Anhänger typiusch ist:

einen schuss magie mit einem großem schuss an wahnsinn.
ich weis schon welche klasse ich spielen werde  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chimaya (7. Juni 2008)

http://wo.gamona.de/index.php?seite=artike...id=40&sid=7

Wenn man sich die bereits bekannten Fähigkeiten so anschaut, wird es sehr wohl einen Heiler/Supporter auf Chaosseite geben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Laut Newsletter sind zwar 2 von 3 Bäumen aufs Austeilen von Schaden spezialisiert, aber da es in Warhammer ja pro Rasse nur eine heilfähige Klasse gibt und die Rassen wohl deutlich mehr unter sich bleiben als zB in WoW, wird es vermutlich wirklich oft darauf hinaus laufen:
Du Zelot, du Heiler.

Zumal ich mir vorstellen könnte, dass es Zeloten nicht unbedingt wie Sand am Meer gibt, wo doch die drei anderen Rassen mit so netten Dingen wie mutierenden Armen, einem fliegenden "Dämonenmount" und einer einfach nur mächtig ausschauenden Rüstung reizen.

Egal, mir ist das wurscht, ich bin sowieso immer Heiler. Und wenn das noch etwas interessanter gestaltet wurde, indem man zusätzlich noch offensiv agieren muss und schicke Supporterfähigkeiten bekommt, umso besser. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß, Chima


----------



## Zez (7. Juni 2008)

Denke er ist eine Mischung aus Hexer+Priester 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (Ja aus WoW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


Er wird denke ich sehr cool zu spielen sein - Massige Auswahl an Debuffs, welche Gegner schwächen, und starke Buffs für Verbündete - um mit WoW zu vergleichen -  ein Hexenmeister mit Support =)


----------



## KOgu (18. Juni 2008)

http://www.war-europe.com/#/careers/?caree...lot&lang=de



> Der Zelot arbeitet mit Symbolen. Er kanalisiert die Kräfte seiner Meister durch Fetische und Totems und kann diese Symbole des Chaos an Freund und Feind anbringen.





> Zelot: Meisterschaften
> Pfad der Alchemie
> Der Pfad der Alchemie ist die primäre Heilungs-Meisterschaft des Zeloten. Ein Alchemie-Spezialist wird ein mächtiger Heiler werden, in der Lage, selbst die schlimmsten Wunden zu versorgen und sicherzustellen, dass Tzeentchs Armee lebt, um die Feinde vor sich fallen zu sehen. Während ein Spieler, der diese Meisterschaft wählt, nicht die mächtigsten Offensivfertigkeiten erlernen mag, wird er doch überhaupt kein Problem haben, Verbündete zu finden, die ihn beschützen und seinen Wünschen folgen.
> 
> ...


Klingt für mich wie ein Hexenmeister-Schamane mit Palabuffs und der Rüstung vom Priester xD
Im grunde eine eierlgende Wollmilchkuh ... also die perfekte Klasse für mich ;D
edit: Es ist ein VERGLEICH !!! -.-


----------



## HGVermillion (18. Juni 2008)

KOgu schrieb:


> Klingt für mich wie ein Hexenmeister-Schamane mit Palabuffs und der Rüstung vom Priester xD
> Im grunde eine eierlgende Wollmilchkuh ... also die perfekte Klasse für mich ;D



Es ist aber kein "Hexenmeister-Schamane mit Palabuffs und der Rüstung vom Priester" sondern ein Zelot!, ansonsten können wir ja gleich noch sagen das alle Klassen für ihre Attaken ein Energie wie der Schurke verwenden, der Schwarze Gardist und der Eisenbrecher dazu noch eine Art Wut vom Krieger, und Hexenkriegerinn und Hexenjäger einen Schurkenstealth haben der ihnen die Energie abzieht. 

Halt mom..... der letzte Satz stimmt sogar


----------



## Sinthoras Devain (28. Juli 2008)

Ich werde einen Zeloten spielen und bin schon verdammt gespannt auf ihn. Denn gerade auf dass Dmg-Machen und dem DARAUS resultierendem Heilen finde ich eine super Idee. 
Einfach mal abwarten und Tee trinken, denn ich habe sicherlich keinen Bock nur auf die Life-Balken meiner Grpmember zu starren. 
Ich glaube sowieso dass ein Zelot kaum in der Lage sein wird alleine zu heilen - denn wenn man sich etwas näher damit auseinandersetzt wird ja klar dass der Zelot eben Schaden machen MUSS um erst einmal wirklich heilen zu können - so habe ich das auf jeden Fall verstanden.... 
Ich freu mich auf jeden Fall, hoffe nur dass er nich grad ganz so "einfach" aussieht wie man bisher überall sieht... :/ Ne tolle Robe zB hätte schonmal was ^^

Grüße, Sinthoras


----------



## Lari (29. Juli 2008)

Ich glaub, da verwechselst du den Zeloten mit dem Schamanen.
Wenn du Schaden machen willst, um besser heilen zu können, dann nimm lieber einen kleinen Grünen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sinthoras Devain (30. Juli 2008)

Wie funktioniert dass heilen denn dann genau bei einem Zeloten? 
Gibt es "Mana" in der Form überhaupt? Bin mir nicht sicher und weis nur dass es diverse Abweichungen von dem klassischen Mana/Life-Balken geben wird 
Dann skill ich eben Dämonenkunst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LionTamer (31. Juli 2008)

Soweit ich weiß sind sämtliche Skills, sofern es keine anderen "Quellen" gibt, an die AP gekoppelt.

Der Sigmarpriester und der JdK haben ja gesonderte Heilquellen, der Zelot dürfte ganz normal über seine Ap heilen


----------



## Soley2910 (1. September 2008)

Der Zelot hat keine gekoppelte Mechanik die er erst "auffüllen" muss um Heilen zu können. Du hast Heilsprüche und die kannst du nutzen ohne vorher was bestimmtes getan zu haben. Da der Zelot die "major-healing-class" des Game ist (auf Seiten der Zerstörung) denke ich schon dass er in der Lage eine Gruppe allein hochzuheilen. Wenn er das nicht könnte bräuchtest du für inis z.B. noch min. 1 Support-Heal um bestehen zu können. Wenn ich mir die heilleistung in den Gameplay videos so ansehe sollte das aber ausreichen um ne gruppe oben zu halten wenn alle Ihr Aggro-Management im Griff haben^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ganz so wie in anderen MMO sollte man den Zeloten als Heiler aber nicht nur hinten hin stellen und heilen lassen, da die Klasse Ihr volles Potenzial erst entfaltet wenn man auch offensiv Fähigkeiten einsetzt, vor allem den Gegner schwächen und die eigenen Verbündeten stärken. So ist das denke ich zu verstehen.


----------



## Lykanon (5. September 2008)

Leute habt ihr noch nicht die 5te. BETA-SHOW angeschaut?! da wird doch in der instanz eindeutig gesagt das der Zelot eine Heilklasse ist....


Zeloten FTW  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kira-kun (6. September 2008)

Soley2910 schrieb:


> Der Zelot hat keine gekoppelte Mechanik die er erst "auffüllen" muss um Heilen zu können. Du hast Heilsprüche und die kannst du nutzen ohne vorher was bestimmtes getan zu haben. Da der Zelot die "major-healing-class" des Game ist (auf Seiten der Zerstörung)



Sehe ich anders.
Der "Mainheiler" der Zerstörung ist der Schamane.
Er hat mehr Heilzauber und er kann mit einem Masterybaum alle Heilzauber verbessern, während sie beim Zeloten auf alle drei verteilt sind.
Daher ist der Schamane ehr die Heal/DMG Klasse und der Zelot die Buff/Debuff/Heal Klasse.


----------



## Craynnon (6. September 2008)

Kira-kun schrieb:


> Daher ist der Schamane ehr die Heal/DMG Klasse und der Zelot die Buff/Debuff/Heal Klasse.



Och nö, das wäre nix für mich, schade da er mir von anfang an eigentlich gut gefallen hat. Dann wird es wohl doch ein Tank na ja ich probier die Woche mal etwas rum.


----------



## Kira-kun (6. September 2008)

Nuja DDs werden beide nie sein.
Der Zealot haut halt seine Instant DoTs und Debuffs raus und heilt die Party.
Der Shammy nuket etwas wenn er Zeit hat um seine Heals zu verstärken und heilt dann die Party.

Wenn ich Zauberschaden in der Gruppe will nehm ich ne Zauberin oder nen Magus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Feldfresse (9. September 2008)

Also durfte beide schon anzocken.
Ich würde beide eher mit der gleichen Heil-Leistung sehen.
Jedoch Zaubert der Schamane durch gewirkten Schaden viel schneller und hat außerdem auf seinen normalen Heal einen extra Hot.
Der Zelot hat hingegen eine Art Magie schild die eine bestimmten wert an Schaden schluckt und bei zerstörung nocheinmal einen gewissen Wert heilt und viele Buffs und Debuffs. 
Also ich bin der Meinung das beide gleich gute Heiler sind. 
Kommt halt ganz auf die Person drauf an, welcher Char der bessere ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Richiz (12. September 2008)

Ich muss nach dem anspielen jetzt leider sagen, dass mir persönlich bei Zeloten das Karrieren-System fehlt. Da man nur die AP's hat, finde ich ihn sehr einseitig zu spielen, da das taktische Spielen durch das fehlen eines WAAG oder Seelenessenzen oder ....(ihr wisst was ich meine), ich will nicht sagen komplett verloren geht, aber doch nicht so tiefgreifend ist, wie es bei anderen Klassen ist.


MfG

Richiz


----------



## Daniel Hellheart (12. September 2008)

Richiz schrieb:


> Ich muss nach dem anspielen jetzt leider sagen, dass mir persönlich bei Zeloten das Karrieren-System fehlt. Da man nur die AP's hat, finde ich ihn sehr einseitig zu spielen, da das taktische Spielen durch das fehlen eines WAAG oder Seelenessenzen oder ....(ihr wisst was ich meine), ich will nicht sagen komplett verloren geht, aber doch nicht so tiefgreifend ist, wie es bei anderen Klassen ist.
> 
> 
> MfG
> ...


Das ist mir auch aufgefallen. V.a. beim Schamanen ist das super umgesetzt. Nur hat der Zelot halt richtig Style imho. Geile Klasse einfach.


----------



## AngelusMortifer (12. September 2008)

dieses tiefgreifende spielen ist humbug, es ist genauso tiefgreifend wie alles andere auch. nur der zelot ist konstant in allem was er macht. er macht immer den gleichen schaden und die gleich heilmenge, in der selben zeit usw. also und mal im ernst, weil man nur ap hat ist es sehr einseitig? taktisches spielen fehlt? du musst mehr auf deine ap achten als andere klassen, weil du keine umsonst heilungen hast oder welche die sich von seelenessenzen ernähren. du scheinst nur einfach das alles viel zu eng zu sehen ohne den tiefblick. und naja taktik heißt nicht nur ich hab da noch ne 2. art punkte dich ich habe. taktik hat viel mehr zu bieten als so nen simples mach da schaden dann du heilen bessa, oder heilen se schön damit se mehr schaden machen.


----------



## Preves (12. September 2008)

Also ich habe den Zeloten jetzt bis level 20 gespielt und kann nur sagen das er mit keinerlei bekannter Klasse zu vergleichen ist. Klar wenn man ihn sagen wir mal NORMAL spielt könnte man eine gewisse Eintönigkeit feststellen aber wenn man ihn richtig spielt und seine hots dmg reduse`s verbote raushaut ist er schon sehr anspruchsvoll. OK klar^^ Jede Klasse kann man auf Sparflamme spielen aber beim Zeloten habe ich für meinen Teil DIE KLASSE für mich gefunden. Es ist einfach unglaublich wie vielseitig er sein kann wor allem im  Heilbaum. Trotz Heilbaum oder vielleicht sogar genau wegen ihm ist er eine absolut geniale Farmbombe ( Ja ich farme gern ^^) Beispielt: Ich lvl 12 stehe Dunkelelf ch5 PQ. Man zieht sich durch den dot 11 Hochelfen ran, hält sich NUR MIT DEN HOTS oben und haut sonst nur den aoe raus. sieht zwar aus als ob der keinen schaden machen würde aber nach 50sec sind die alle weg. und mit lvl 20 geht es so weiter. Erinnert vielleicht etwas an unseren lieben alten Pala an BT aber ich stehe nicht so auf Vergleiche an anderen spiele. Andere Programierer, andere designer, andere Köpfe, anderer Char eben. Also ich denke der Char ist für jeden was der schon mal aufs heilen steht und gern mal total verrückte Sachen ausprobiert und seinen Char (vielleicht sogar beim farmen) mal an grenzen treiben will. Wen genau das anspricht der ist bei dem Zeloten genau richtig.

PS: nehmt verwerter das ganze plündern nimmt zu viel zeit weg nach dem bomben ^^ AUF IN DIE NÄCHSTE GRUPPE KASCHEPPAAAA

--------------

Kloud
http://www.walhallas-trunkenbolde.org/


----------



## Atraxxas (25. September 2008)

Also ich spiele meinen Zelot jetzt schon seit 3 tage vor release und kann euch versichern dass er nichts mit pala/schamanen/etc. zu tun hat.

Der Zelot ist, wie schon gesagt, einfach n Zelot! Spielt ihn an und ihr werdet es merken: Zelot rocks!


----------

